# Green Severums have huge black bars? Why?



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

So I have these two Severums. They both always have huge black bars and I do not know why. They are in a 110 with other fish. The tank is black gravel and I do 30% to 40% water changes weekly. One is new and when I bought him at the pet store he had only the short bars on the bottom and the large one across the back. But my original had the bars before I got the new one so its not caused by him.

I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas because I definately like the regular (less bars) look.


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

Maybe stress?


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

Yea what I would think, but oddly enough when I had to remove a fish the other day, as I chase that sucker around for 30 mins there stripes went away and when I got done they went back to stripes.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Depends on their mood, not necessarily stress at all.

Quite normal to have some amount of barring on them, certainly with the Rotkeils, it comes out nice and strong when relaxed, become full bars when angry and fades when eating/exploring:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm with *blairo1*, more of a mood thing with sevs.
















the bottom pics not the best (I'll never make it as a photographer) but was taken about 1 minute after the 1st. You can see how fast the bars come and go. Mine have always done this . It's one of the things I love about my sevs, they are always different from one moment to the next with their colors and bars. Like chameleons.


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok. Ill try not to worry to much. It is just rare that I see them change from the bars whether eating or not. Thanks for help and I drool of that rotkeil.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

How old would you say they are? What size?

Their ability to drastically change colour seems to develop as they age....

:thumb:


----------



## elroach (Oct 26, 2007)

One is young, maybe 5 6 months. The older is Probably a year maybe? I found a new gold girl yesterday at a store that's probably 1.5 yrs old and she has made him beautiful. Thanks again


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

my female shows her bars all the time. they come and go, nothing to worry about.


----------

